# All Slavic: beans & nuts



## polskajason

It seems there are several words for "bean(s)" and "nut(s)" in every Slavic language. What variants exist and what do they correspond to in English?

From what I know about BCS:

bean: grah (C); pasulj (BS)
green bean: mahuna (C); grašak (BS)
pea: grašak
lentil: leća
chickpea: slanutak
nut: orah
walnut: _also_ orah (I think a lot of languages use the same term for both)
hazelnut: lješnjak
I've also noticed in several languages variants based on the Greek φασόλι _. _Is that generally for a specific type of bean?


----------



## marco_2

Polish:

bean: fasola
green bean: fasolka zielona
pea: groch, groszek
lentil: soczewica
chickpea: ciecierzyca, cieciorka
nut: orzech (generally)
walnut: orzech włoski _(literally: Italian nut)_
hazelnut: orzech laskowy


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
bean: фасоль /fasol/, бобы /boby/
green bean: зелёная фасоль /zelenaya fasol/
pea: горох /gorokh/
lentil: чечевица /chechevitsa/
chickpea: нут /noot/
nut: орех /orekh/
walnut: грецкий орех /gretzky orekh/ (Greek nut)
hazelnut: лесной орех /lesnoy orekn/ (forest nut), фундук /funduk/

I don't think фасоль /fasol/ is based on Greek, the genus of the plant is _Phaseolus _(perhaps the Latin name is based on Greek though_)._


----------



## Irbis

Slovenian:

bean: fižol
green bean: stročji fižol
pea: grah
lentil: leča
chickpea: čičerika, čičerka
nut: orešek
walnut: oreh
hazelnut: lešnik


----------



## DarkChild

Bulgarian

bean: боб (bob), фасул (fasul)
green bean: зелен боб (zelen bob)
pea: грах (grah)
lentil: леща (leshta)
chickpea: леблебия (leblebiya), нахут (nahut)
nut: ядка (yadka)
walnut: орех (oreh)
hazelnut: лешник (leshnik)


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> Polish:
> 
> pea: groch, groszek



pea: groch (dry) , groszek [zielony] (green pea)


----------



## stobenski

Ukrainian:

bean: квасоля (kvasola)
green bean: зелена квасоля (zelena kvasola)

pea: горох (horoch)
lentil: сочевиця (sochevytsa)
chickpea: нут (nut)

nut: горіх (horih)
walnut: горіх волоський (horih volosky)
hazelnut: ліщина (lizhchyna)


----------



## jasio

marco_2 said:


> Polish:
> bean: fasola


Actually, that depends on what OP specifically understands as "bean". ;-) In general it's indeed "fasola" (can also be diminuitive "fasolka" for smaller beans), but fava bean is called "bób". 


marco_2 said:


> walnut: orzech włoski _(literally: Italian nut)_
> hazelnut: orzech laskowy


If the OP meant fruits, because a walnut tree is called "orzechowiec", and a hazelnut bush - "leszczyna". 



polskajason said:


> I've also noticed in several languages variants based on the Greek φασόλι _. _Is that generally for a specific type of bean?


In Polish "fasola" is a general term except for the abovementioned fava bean.


----------



## marco_2

jasio said:


> If the OP meant fruits, because a walnut tree is called "orzechowiec", and a hazelnut bush - "leszczyna".
> 
> n.


The OP definitely meant fruits, because all the foreros give the names of fruits and (s)he doesn't object to it. Besides, there is no such a plant like " orzechowiec" (it's a kind of a nut cake); a walnut tree is "orzech włoski", like its fruit.
P.S. Some botanists distinguish an order _(monotypowy rząd roślin) Orzechowce (Junglandales)_, but this name is not widely recognised.


----------



## jasio

marco_2 said:


> The OP definitely meant fruits, because all the foreros give the names of fruits


Pardon me? "The OP meant something because noone asked"? Sorry, but although OP indeed asked for fruit, there's no logic in it. The responces can only demonstrate what the respondents understood, not what the OP asked for.

Anyway, what actually caught my attention was a Ukrainian response: "hazelnut: ліщина". My dictionary says that "ліщина" ("leszczyna" in Polish) is "hazel" (tree), while the hazelnut is "ліщинний горіх". Albeit I cannot exclude that at the dictionary is outdated or in some regions the same word is used both for the tree and for the nut, it provoked me to make sure that we're on the same page.



marco_2 said:


> Besides, there is no such a plant like "orzechowiec" (it's a kind of a nut cake); a walnut tree is "orzech włoski", like its fruit. P.S. Some botanists distinguish an order _(monotypowy rząd roślin) Orzechowce (Junglandales)_, but this name is not widely recognised.


Whether there's no such plant or its name is not widely recognised, I happened to encounter it. But I double checked and indeed your right that using just "orzech włoski" for the tree is more popular.


----------



## marco_2

jasio said:


> Pardon me? "The OP meant something because noone asked"? Sorry, but although OP indeed asked for fruit, there's no logic in it. The responces can only demonstrate what the respondents understood, not what the OP asked for.


You (deliberately or not) omitted the second part of my sentence *... and (s)he doesn't object to it *and reproached me for lack of logic. If OP had asked for the names of plants, (s)he would have reacted after reading the first post.


----------



## Q-cumber

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian:
> 
> chickpea: нут /noot/
> _._


or "турецкий горох" (literally: Turkish pea). In my opinion, this term is more common.


----------



## nimak

Macedonian

bean: грав (grav); _fabaceae: бобови (bobovi)_
green bean: боранија (boranija)

pea: грашок (grašok)

lentil: леќа (leḱa)

chickpea: леблебија (leblebija); _also_ наут (naut), слануток (slanutok)

nut: јаткаст плод (jatkast plod)

walnut: орев (orev)

hazelnut: лешник (lešnik)


----------



## bibax

Czech:

bean: *fazole*, but soya bean: sójový *bob* (plant: Sója luštinatá, _Glycine max_);
green bean: [zelená] *fazolka* (dim.), plant: Fazol obecný (_Phaseolus vulgaris_);

pea: *hrách* (usually dry), dim. *hrášek* (usually green), plant: Hrách setý (_Pisum sativum_);

lentil: *čočka*, but always _*mísa čočovice*_ (Esau got it from Jacob), plant: Čočka jedlá _(Lens culinaris)_;

chickpea: *cizrna*, plant: Cizrna beraní _(Cicer arietinum)_;

nut: *ořech* (generally), dim. *oříšek*;

walnut: vlašský ořech, tree: Ořešák královský or vlašský (_Juglans regia)_;

hazelnut: lískový ořech (or oříšek), tree: Líska obecná (_Corylus avellana_);


----------



## vianie

Slovak:

bean:  *fazuľa*, soya bean is *sójový bôb*, _plant: Sója fazuľová_
green bean:  *[zelená] fazuľka* (dim.), _plant: Fazuľa obyčajná_
pea: *hrach* (usually dry), dim. *hrášok* (usually green),_ plant: Hrach siaty_
lentil: *šošovica* (in optics, šošovka means lens), _plant: Šošovica jedlá_
chickpea:* cícer*, _plant: Cícer baraní_
nut: *orech*, dim. *oriešok *(which is also a colloquial term for a mixed-raced dog)
walnut:* vlašský orech*, _plant: Orech kráľovský_
hazelnut: *lieskový orech*, _plant: Lieska obyčajná_
Brazil nut: *para orech*, _plant: Júvia štíhla_


----------



## Zec

polskajason said:


> It seems there are several words for "bean(s)" and "nut(s)" in every Slavic language. What variants exist and what do they correspond to in English?
> 
> From what I know about BCS:
> 
> bean: grah (C); pasulj (BS)
> green bean: mahuna (C); grašak (BS)
> pea: grašak
> lentil: leća
> chickpea: slanutak
> nut: orah
> walnut: _also_ orah (I think a lot of languages use the same term for both)
> hazelnut: lješnjak
> I've also noticed in several languages variants based on the Greek φασόλι _. _Is that generally for a specific type of bean?



There's actually no generic term for "nut" in Croatian - "walnut" is the prototypical nut, so officially nuts are referred to as "orašasti plodovi", or "walnut-like fruits". I don't think I personally have a concept of "nut" at all (at least unless I'm thinking in English)...


----------



## jasio

Zec said:


> There's actually no generic term for "nut" in Croatian - "walnut" is the prototypical nut, so officially nuts are referred to as "orašasti plodovi", or "walnut-like fruits". I don't think I personally have a concept of "nut" at all (at least unless I'm thinking in English)...


In a sense, it's similar to Polish, although we do have a concept of a "nut": "orzech" without any clarification, typically refers to wallnuts, although it may also refer to nuts in general.


----------



## bibax

Paradoxically, *walnut* is not a true nut (_nux_) in the sense of botanical terminology. The same for *coconut*.

In fact, they are *stones* (pecka, pestka, косточка, ...), like peach, cherry, apricot ... stones. The whole fruit is called *drupe* (_drupa_, peckovice, pestkowiec, костянка, ...).

*Hazelnut* is a true nut.


----------



## Vukabular

If you do reasearch you wil find out that from PIE word "grah" we have words like "green" and "grain" and much more so grah = grean grain


----------

